# Trudi Canavan Book Signing In Dublin 6th May



## Renya (May 4, 2011)

Not sure where to put this thread so just putting it in here!!!

Just to let The Irish folks on the board or anyone who is going to be in Dublin on Friday 6th May know that Australian Fantasy Author Trudi Canavan is schedued to do a book signing in Easons on O'Connell Street from 6pm 

Sorry if this news is old, but I just found out !!!!


----------

